# Halloween Pyrotechnics - Green Flash Devices



## jtmonsman (Nov 27, 2012)

lol. 110%. ill figure that out as I go.


----------



## Drachenfang (Jul 14, 2013)

Yep, the +% is not uncommon in pyrotechnic construction.


----------



## jtmonsman (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll just interpret it as "parts" instead of %. That'll make it easy!


----------



## tupes (Sep 18, 2011)

Just got done watching your how to very interesting and informative. Great job I subsribed so ill be sure to check out your others also.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

I have no idea why homeland security is parked out front,and it seems there is a lot of black suv's following me around.


----------

